
React Compound Slider – Tiny (5kb) react slider with no opinion about markup - alex_3425
https://github.com/sghall/react-compound-slider
======
berti
The demo does not work well on iOS/Safari. The whole page scrolls horizontally
when you try to drag the sliders.

